
CI/CD Pipelines with Gitlab - pmalkow
https://solidstudio.io/blog/ci-cd-pipelines.html
======
namanaggarwal
Since when YAML had become a standard to specify the commands to run. It's
supposed to be used as a configuration specification. I am pretty sure there
could be a better way of writing such files.

~~~
mikewhy
Agreed. For a while now my CI flow has basically been:

    
    
        ./script/prepare-env
        ./script/build
        ./script/test
        ./script/deploy
    

No matter the language, OS, or CI platform (minor changes are needed, ie for
different environment variables).

The CI config files are then very simple, just defining the various stages and
what to cache/archive.

